# Some DirecTV news The Retention rep told me



## xtc (Jan 22, 2005)

Some of this you may have already known before but just a quick summary of what I was told : 

- First set of new HD channels will definitely show up on Sept. 19

- Second set of new HD channels will definitely show up in October

- No price Increase in HD packages for now, but maybe in when the new pricing comes out in March/April

- DirecTV on Demand might be out in 1st Qtr 2008


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Yep. I'd take all that to the bank...

with a grain of salt, of course.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

those dates don't appear to be that much of a stretch. once a year even a phone rep can get the answer right.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

That's entirely different then what some of the other threads are saying. They are indicating that DirecTV will have at least 3 tiers of HD programming.


----------



## xtc (Jan 22, 2005)

RS4 said:


> That's entirely different then what some of the other threads are saying. They are indicating that DirecTV will have at least 3 tiers of HD programming.


maybe in the Spring, but definitely nothing coming up. 2 different retention reps said that there was a meeting that took place on Monday where this particular issue was discussed.


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

RS4 said:


> That's entirely different then what some of the other threads are saying. They are indicating that DirecTV will have at least 3 tiers of HD programming.


There are, but they match the SD tiers.

If you've got the channel now in SD, and are paying the HD access fee, you will get it in HD for no extra charge.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

ebockelman said:


> There are, but they match the SD tiers.
> 
> If you've got the channel now in SD, and are paying the HD access fee, you will get it in HD for no extra charge.


The last I read seems to say that DirecTV will have 2 tiers for HD, so in fact anyone wanting to to view HD from the second tier( which I believe will be mostly channels that don't have an SD equivalent) will pay an extra $4.99.

So, while you are correct, it is also correct to say that just a few weeks ago DirecTV announced that the price of the new HD channels would be the same as today, however now we are reading that there will probably be an additional fee for some of those channels.


----------



## xtc (Jan 22, 2005)

RS4 said:


> The last I read seems to say that DirecTV will have 2 tiers for HD, so in fact anyone wanting to to view HD from the second tier( which I believe will be mostly channels that don't have an SD equivalent) will pay an extra $4.99.
> 
> So, while you are correct, it is also correct to say that just a few weeks ago DirecTV announced that the price of the new HD channels would be the same as today, however now we are reading that there will probably be an additional fee for some of those channels.


Screen Cap of DirecTV.com HD FAQ page :



Click on the Image to go Directly to the page.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

FWIW, my SD Tivo in the bedroom got the following channels added to it earlier today:

265 A&EHD
269 HISTHD
332 MTVHD
514 MAXHD
518 STARZHD
519 STARZHD
522 STARZHD

I also have an Outdoor HD on 602 or 605 which is currently Golf channel.

The ones that overlap with a SD channel have programming on them others are blank. All list content for the next 2 weeks.

Dunno if it was a snafu or what. But def shows there is some action going on!


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Are these MPEG4 channels? I assume I will get none of these with my 10-250?

I need to start looking at Comcast.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

eddyj said:


> Are these MPEG4 channels? I assume I will get none of these with my 10-250?


Yup, gotta get one of those nifty HR20's


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

scottjf8 said:


> Yup, gotta get one of those nifty HR20's


No, I have to look at getting Comcast again.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

eddyj said:


> No, I have to look at getting Comcast again.


I'd look at Comcast, but wait, I have. Not as much HD content. Prices that aren't really competitive with DirecTV when all is said and done. A take it or leave attitude. DVRs that are no where near as useful as anything DirecTV offers -- including the HR20 (which is much maligned by people that feel fiercely loyal to TiVo, but is not as bad as people make it out to be).

I've looked at Verizon's FiOS offerings too and they have their share of problems also.

Which means I stay with DirecTV, use an HR20 for now, and hope that eventually the new Overlords at DirecTV patch things up with TiVo and release new TiVo boxes in the future. In the interim, the HR20 works fine and I'm burning through the months of commitment time plenty fast enough while enjoying hi-def content, testing out DirecTV-on-Demand, and watching the HR20 get better as it goes.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

bdowell said:


> I'd look at Comcast, but wait, I have. Not as much HD content. Prices that aren't really competitive with DirecTV when all is said and done. A take it or leave attitude. DVRs that are no where near as useful as anything DirecTV offers -- including the HR20 (which is much maligned by people that feel fiercely loyal to TiVo, but is not as bad as people make it out to be).


My brother has Comcast with a S3, and gets a lot more content than I will ever get with my 10-250. I am not willing to get an HR20 and commit to two more years at this point.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

eddyj said:


> My brother has Comcast with a S3, and gets a lot more content than I will ever get with my 10-250. I am not willing to get an HR20 and commit to two more years at this point.


Understandable, though you have to factor in the cost of the S3 (and yes, depending on what type of deal you get from DirecTV who always seems to play CSR roulette on their offerings you would have to factor in upfront costs of an HR20 if you went that route) plus the monthly fees for TiVo service on the S3 versus the fees from DirecTV for DVR service which apply to an entire household rather than per receiver/DVR unit.

I am no fan of the 2 year commitment, but realistically, I get what I want from DirecTV (or very soon will) and every time I do the math to consider other options the up-front costs and/or continuing costs are just too much and the math works better if I stay with DirecTV and live with the two year commitment.

Regardless, I hope you get the programming you want and are happy with whatever DVR you use.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

bdowell said:


> Understandable, though you have to factor in the cost of the S3


$299 for the TivoHD - no biggie.



> I am no fan of the 2 year commitment, but realistically, I get what I want from DirecTV (or very soon will)


Keep going to that wishing well. DirecTV has been promising this for 4+ years, and never delivered anything close to what they promised. DirecTV thinks their subscribers are like battered wives... and they seem to be right.



> every time I do the math to consider other options


It's about the programming, not the math. DirecTV just doesn't stack up to Cable or FIOS (for most of us, at least in most major markets). Then you add in the 2-year commitement, the locked-in hardware, and the lack of any real interactive services (like real VOD, any sort of real internet or phone offering), and *DirecTV is, frankly, an old-school technology with no real future.*


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

AbMagFab said:


> $299 for the TivoHD - no biggie.


And starting Sunday the Series3 can be had with a $200 rebate, bringing it down close to the TiVoHD price.

$599.99 at Circuit City - AAA.com 10% Circuit City discount coupon - $200 rebate = $339.99 effective cost


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

AbMagFab said:


> Keep going to that wishing well. DirecTV has been promising this for 4+ years, and never delivered anything close to what they promised. DirecTV thinks their subscribers are like battered wives... and they seem to be right.


I don't understand this I have been very happy with my HR20 and the channels D* has offered. I am looking forward to more HD very soon.



> It's about the programming, not the math. DirecTV just doesn't stack up to Cable or FIOS (for most of us, at least in most major markets). Then you add in the 2-year commitement, the locked-in hardware, and the lack of any real interactive services (like real VOD, any sort of real internet or phone offering), and *DirecTV is, frankly, an old-school technology with no real future.*


I don't disagree with you but it also depends on where you live. We don't have FIOS available and our local cable company doesn't even offer HD. For me DirecTV blows away the competition. If I lived in a different area I would definately look at the alternatives but I am happy with D*


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

bdowell said:


> Understandable, though you have to factor in the cost of the S3 (and yes, depending on what type of deal you get from DirecTV who always seems to play CSR roulette on their offerings you would have to factor in upfront costs of an HR20 if you went that route) plus the monthly fees for TiVo service on the S3 versus the fees from DirecTV for DVR service which apply to an entire household rather than per receiver/DVR unit.


I'm saving enough with cable to cover the TiVo fee and eventually cover the cost of the S3. Those who haven't considered cable in a while should look into it. The worm has turned and now cable offers choice while DTV acts like a monopoly.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

nrc said:


> I'm saving enough with cable to cover the TiVo fee and eventually cover the cost of the S3. Those who haven't considered cable in a while should look into it. The worm has turned and now cable offers choice while DTV acts like a monopoly.


Quick follow-up on several fronts here.

Cable (Comcast for me) offers some great come-on pricing with their Triple Play offering and though it's tempting, it doesn't give me all of those programs on all of the TVs that I get with DirecTV without adding *quite* significantly to my costs. To get Digital Cable and/or DVR service at extra locations in my home, I'd be paying heavily, much more heavily than with DirecTV and their (in my opinion) hateful mirroring fee.

With 3 (currently, formerly at 4) TVs with seperate tuners/receivers/boxes, etc., and a total of twice that many 'tuners' via dual tuner DirecTV receivers, the costs would be well more than DirecTV if I went with cable and paid for the extra digital outlets and/or DVR boxes that would provide an equal number of tuners.

FiOS is in a similar financial status for me.



AbMagFab said:


> Keep going to that wishing well. DirecTV has been promising this for 4+ years, and never delivered anything close to what they promised. DirecTV thinks their subscribers are like battered wives... and they seem to be right.


That's just complete bunk. DirecTV has given me the channels I have wanted (with very, very few exceptions -- *cough* HBO Comedy *cough*) and while I have wanted more HD, there really hasn't been that much more HD to get.

None of the providers have had the channels because there were not that many channels in existence. Now that there are, yes, there's a nice race going on between the various choices with DirecTV poised fairly well to compete against everyone else.

Soon, very, very, very soon -- i.e., by the end of the coming week if things go as expected -- there will be a good many HD channels delivered via MPEG4 on DirecTV. I'll be fat (heh, that's for sure, thanks to food, not DirecTV) and happy watching many channels.

If those channels don't make me happy, then there's a load of DirecTV-on-Demand that I can enjoy on my receiver, so chances of not having something to watch are pretty minimal.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

AbMagFab said:


> It's about the programming, not the math. DirecTV just doesn't stack up to Cable or FIOS (for most of us, at least in most major markets). Then you add in the 2-year commitement, the locked-in hardware, and the lack of any real interactive services (like real VOD, any sort of real internet or phone offering), and *DirecTV is, frankly, an old-school technology with no real future.*


Well, NO FIOS here, and when added up, I would be paying about $45.00 more a Month for a comparable Cable offering, then what I have now. Also, that is using the Cable Companies DVR's. If I went with Tivo, then add the cost of a Series 3 or TivoHD.

So I would be paying $45 + a Month more. That makes great sense.

Also, there is a ONE Year Commitment with the Cable Company.

So I would rather have the extra Year Commitment and save $45 + a Month. As for Directv being old school technology. They are the leader in HD. Read it in any Newspaper or Magazine. And with the New Birds and added HD Channels, it does look like Cable is more "old school".


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

Problem with the new technology on the horizon Abmagab is that it isn't available to most of America.

About the battered wife thing, don't you think it's late in the process now to be calling these channels vaporware? Seriously, it's next week, even *you* must believe it's really happening at this point.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

I have to laugh every time I read someone say they can't stay with DTV because of the 2 year commitment, then they buy a Tivo and sign up for a 3 year commitment to get the lower price. So now they are locked into cable for 3 years.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

HiDefGator said:


> I have to laugh every time I read someone say they can't stay with DTV because of the 2 year commitment, then they buy a Tivo and sign up for a 3 year commitment to get the lower price. So now they are locked into cable for 3 years.


Ah, but I was happy to lock in to DTV when they were offering TiVo, since I wanted that. But locking in and NOT getting my TiVo? Not so interested. I would happily sign a 3 year with TiVo.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

eddyj said:


> Ah, but I was happy to lock in to DTV when they were offering TiVo, since I wanted that. But locking in and NOT getting my TiVo? Not so interested. I would happily sign a 3 year with TiVo.


I understand supporting TiVo but at what price?
How much HD programming are you willing to not have available to you that will be available via DirecTV?

Seriously, I give you props for supporting TiVo :up: but have to ask at what point does supporting TiVo result in unhappiness because you are missing content that wound up being more interesting than you may have originally expected.

And at what cost in terms of real $$ spent on monthly subscription fees. See threads in happy hour questioning why customer ABC (not real name) had to cancel cable and go back to DirecTV to keep the discount pricing (triple play type pricing) with cable once the first year with cable was done. If you sign up with cable, take their one year $99 offer for triple play, and then at 1 year + 1 day they almost double the cost of the channels you want, or raise them even more than that, what do you do while you still have another 2 year commitment to TiVo? Pay a lot more money to keep the channels you want, or lose many of those channels, keep a minimal contract and watch very little content on the TiVo boxes that no longer really have much to record??

I've said before, I wish that things between TiVo and DirecTV were different, but I still go with what offerings give me the most programming *that I want to see* at the best price while still offering me a DVR that will reliably record what I want.

Personally, I probably could have done FiOS for my hi-def content before going with the HR20 upgrade from DirecTV and extending my commitment with them, but then I would have had to pay a huge (for me) pot of money for the Series 3 units that were still pretty new, and may have had problems getting the cable cards set up while the installers and techs were learning their ways around that technology. I understand from some others here at TCF that the boxes work very well with FiOS -- if it's available in your area.

With S3 boxes though you also have to be sure that your cable comapny won't be doing the switched digital video route lest you expensive TiVo box become more of a boat anchor than you'd like.

Again though, I wish you the best and hope you get the TV content you want on a platform you want at a price you are happy with over the long haul.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

bdowell said:


> I understand supporting TiVo but at what price?
> How much HD programming are you willing to not have available to you that will be available via DirecTV?
> 
> Seriously, I give you props for supporting TiVo :up: but have to ask at what point does supporting TiVo result in unhappiness because you are missing content that wound up being more interesting than you may have originally expected.


The only reason I switched to DIRECTV is because they had TiVos. I know exactly what I channels I can get with each of themthem, and how much each costs, since my brother lives two blocks away and has Comcast. I would not have considered switching to Comcast until the S3, because their PVR reeked. I am not happy with what DIRECTV's line of PVRs offers. Having the TiVo interface is very important to me, and to the wife (and the WAF is clearly important here!).

By dropping the TiVo support, DIRECTV did themselves a disservice, and I will be happy to show them that.

Besides, once the Comcast TiVo gets deployed, that may be a great and lower cost alternative to the S3/TivoHD.


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

I'm going to let things shake down before I even consider a change. I have a HUGE investment in DirecTV (nine receivers, eight of which are "in production" 24/7) and we must have NHL Center Ice (not even sure if Time Warner offers it; it's "no deal" if they don't). To replicate what I have in terms of hardware with cable would cost an astronomical sum, and I couldn't get any resale out of my current equipment. 

Plus, the HD content that I want is not mainstream; my top "wants" that aren't already available are:

Hockey
Formula 1
Various automotive-related shows on Spike, DIY and Speed

I know that SpeedHD has been announced, but as with all of these new channels, there has to be HD content behind them. Upconverted SD is NOT what I'm looking for. 

So, bottom line, the channels are great, but "show me the content". 

Brad


----------



## jfischer (Oct 14, 1999)

nrc said:


> I'm saving enough with cable to cover the TiVo fee and eventually cover the cost of the S3. Those who haven't considered cable in a while should look into it. The worm has turned and now cable offers choice while DTV acts like a monopoly.


I did look at Comcast, and to get roughly the same programming I have now (HBO/Showtime/Extended Cable) would be almost $20/month more. I will check them out again today because I'm just about to call DirecTV and get my HR20


----------



## Krookut (Apr 7, 2002)

dswallow said:


> And starting Sunday the Series3 can be had with a $200 rebate, bringing it down close to the TiVoHD price.


Hey thanks for the heads up about the 10% AAA thing Doug, I'm a AAA member and didn't even know they had things like that. Don't see an expiration date on it either, gonna hold onto it for when they (hopefully) put the Seagate external 750 GB HD on sale again.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I had the 19th confirmed by another CSR last night. He also said that they will be "similcast", which means they will occupy the same existing channel numbers, but will go to HD if you have the capability and SD if you don't.

I guess we'll find out for sure Wednesday!


----------



## xtc (Jan 22, 2005)

Krookut said:


> Don't see an expiration date on it either, gonna hold onto it for when they (hopefully) put the Seagate external 750 GB HD on sale again.


It says valid through 12/31/2007.


----------



## xtc (Jan 22, 2005)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I had the 19th confirmed by another CSR last night. He also said that they will be "similcast", which means they will occupy the same existing channel numbers, but will go to HD if you have the capability and SD if you don't.
> 
> I guess we'll find out for sure Wednesday!


Here is what the new HD channels line-up will look like : http://www.weaknees.com/new-directv-hd-stations.php?code=153428


----------



## AVPhan (Oct 20, 2004)

xtc said:


> Here is what the new HD channels line-up will look like : http://www.weaknees.com/new-directv-hd-stations.php?code=153428


Question on the line up there:

It shows most channels are to be HD for HR20 or H20 only but on the same channel #. So if you use HR10-250, your channel is SD but if using HR20, it is HD ?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

AVPhan said:


> Question on the line up there:
> 
> It shows most channels are to be HD for HR20 or H20 only but on the same channel #. So if you use HR10-250, your channel is SD but if using HR20, it is HD ?


Correct.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

AVPhan said:


> Question on the line up there:
> 
> It shows most channels are to be HD for HR20 or H20 only but on the same channel #. So if you use HR10-250, your channel is SD but if using HR20, it is HD ?


With the HR20 or H20 you will see 2 channels with the same number. The HD and SD version. That is how it works now with HD and SD locals.


----------



## Krookut (Apr 7, 2002)

xtc said:


> It says valid through 12/31/2007.


Mine doesn't have an expiration date on it.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

DTV is being slippery. They're now calling it a HD Access Fee which will allow DTV to charge extra for HD programming.

Actually I'd say they're being deceptive. The question if customers will be paying more for extra channels.



xtc said:


> Screen Cap of DirecTV.com HD FAQ page :
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the Image to go Directly to the page.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

But they have always charged 9.99 for HD channels. How is this different?


----------



## xtc (Jan 22, 2005)

lew said:


> DTV is being slippery. They're now calling it a HD Access Fee which will allow DTV to charge extra for HD programming.
> 
> Actually I'd say they're being deceptive. The question if customers will be paying more for extra channels.


Bottom line : If you have the HD package now, you will not be paying anything more than you are paying now (at least until the new pricing plans roll out which will probably be in the Spring)


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

eddyj said:


> But they have always charged 9.99 for HD channels. How is this different?


It's slippery because of the wording of the question.

The question was about costs for an existing HD subscriber. The price is indeed going up, but all existing subscribers will be grandfathered into the old pricing, at least until some other change is made, I suppose.

The HD Access fee of $9.99 will no longer include any channels, and now there'll be an "HD Extra Pack" for $4.99 that includes such things as HDNet, HDNet Movies, Universal HD, MHD, previously part of the HD Access fee, as well as the new MGM HD and Smithsonian HD channels.

So yeah, there's some slight price increases going on, just not, now, for customers who had already subscribed to the prior incarnations of the HD package.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

eddyj said:


> But they have always charged 9.99 for HD channels. How is this different?


They have changed the $9.99 to a kind of "technology fee". $9.99 doesn't guarantee any specific HD channels but rather allows you to receive some HD channels and allows you to pay extra for others.

I'd say DTV is being deceptive, they changed what is meant by the $9.99 fee then they use the new defintion in order to provide an incomplete answer to a question.


----------



## xtc (Jan 22, 2005)

Krookut said:


> Mine doesn't have an expiration date on it.


I guess thats because you put in that zip code as instructed in FatWallet.com


----------



## xtc (Jan 22, 2005)

lew said:


> They have changed the $9.99 to a kind of "technology fee". $9.99 doesn't guarantee any specific HD channels but rather allows you to receive some HD channels and allows you to pay extra for others.


Not so for existing customers right now. If you are an existing HD package subscriber, you will get everything you are already getting, plus the new HD channels coming out at ZERO additional cost to you. So why is everyone going berzerk over it. You will not pay a penny more until the overall DirecTV pricing packages change which won't be until at least spring.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

lew said:


> They have changed the $9.99 to a kind of "technology fee". $9.99 doesn't guarantee any specific HD channels but rather allows you to receive some HD channels and allows you to pay extra for others.
> 
> I'd say DTV is being deceptive, they changed what is meant by the $9.99 fee then they use the new defintion in order to provide an incomplete answer to a question.


Not a technology fee, just a fee to get the HD channel equivalent of the SD channels to which you already subscribe. This would then leave an HD Pack to include channels that are ONLY available in HD.

Nonetheless, for anyone currently receiving HD programming there won't be any increase. For those that now have only SD, they will pay 10 bucks to get the HD equivalents. IF they also want new channels to which they currently don't subscribe at all, of course that would bring an additional fee just like SD channels do if you add them to your subscription.

They are providing a new definition because the landscape is new.


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

OK, so to be "grandfathered" into the existing HD plan, what do I need to subscribe to? I'm getting my HR20 installed tomorrow (replacing an HR10) and currently subscribe to TC Plus and HBO. When I arranged for the upgrade, the rep told me she could give me the HD package for free for 6 months. Am I all set to be grandfathered in at this point?


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

montag said:


> OK, so to be "grandfathered" into the existing HD plan, what do I need to subscribe to? I'm getting my HR20 installed tomorrow (replacing an HR10) and currently subscribe to TC Plus and HBO. When I arranged for the upgrade, the rep told me she could give me the HD package for free for 6 months. Am I all set to be grandfathered in at this point?


I think you'll hafta speak to your grandmother about this....


----------



## jcaudle (Aug 16, 2004)

I don't want to go back to Directv either, but cox is taking away about 10 channels from cable card customers...only one of them do my wife and ever watch...but they are starting SDV here in northern Va. This means we won't get any of the new HD channels they are adding....until that usb dongle thing cable is said to be working on, cited elsewhere here is actually available. But I will stick with cox and TIVO, and hope FIOS will get off their butts in fairfax county and get to my area.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

montag said:


> OK, so to be "grandfathered" into the existing HD plan, what do I need to subscribe to? I'm getting my HR20 installed tomorrow (replacing an HR10) and currently subscribe to TC Plus and HBO. When I arranged for the upgrade, the rep told me she could give me the HD package for free for 6 months. Am I all set to be grandfathered in at this point?


I would expect you'll be getting the new pricing, not the old pricing.


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

montag said:


> OK, so to be "grandfathered" into the existing HD plan, what do I need to subscribe to? I'm getting my HR20 installed tomorrow (replacing an HR10) and currently subscribe to TC Plus and HBO. When I arranged for the upgrade, the rep told me she could give me the HD package for free for 6 months. Am I all set to be grandfathered in at this point?


The HD Plan $9.95 and
HD Credit $9.95

Are separate line items. It is our understanding that the HD Plan $9.95 must be in place prior to the new HD launch to get HD Extra grandfathered. It does not matter if you have a subsequent credit item.

You could call tonight and add the HD plan to your HR10 to be safe.

- Craig


----------

